# Any Guess what I'm building



## jaybird (Dec 2, 2010)

I've had this pattern for a few years now and thought it was about time to start, here is the first thing I started any ideas, lol,,,,


----------



## Akula (Dec 2, 2010)

a mini wood table saw LOL

Ok, a clock?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 2, 2010)

[yt]RTxmTTisThY[/yt]


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 2, 2010)

be careful of those wooden saw blades, they dull quickly and sometimes fly apart when in the tablesaw.:tongue:


----------



## jaybird (Dec 2, 2010)

Wood Table saw was close, 
That crazy thing in that kids room was cool, but not it,,,,


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 2, 2010)

the much sought after "Board Stretcher"


----------



## jaybird (Dec 2, 2010)

Its a Shopsmith,, not sure the scale but its roughly 6 1/2" wide & 20" long, 

Just something different,,..


----------



## matthewrblack (Dec 2, 2010)

It's a clock. I have been making one to (when i get the time)


----------



## Padre (Dec 2, 2010)

It's "The Marvelous Toy" as Peter, Paul and Mary sang about!!!!!


----------



## Stacie (Dec 2, 2010)

that is pretty cool.


----------



## THarvey (Dec 2, 2010)

matthewrblack said:


> It's a clock. I have been making one to (when i get the time)



Nice pun. :biggrin:

Clock was my guess, but I see it has been taken.


----------



## kludge77 (Dec 2, 2010)

Suspense? False hope? Dunno.


----------



## jaybird (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi kludge77, I posted a pic of what it will be when finished on 7th thread, its a model of a Shopsmith about 6 1/2" wide & 20" long,..


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Clock*

You can't fool me....it is a clock disguised as a model Shopsmith.


----------



## William A. Cahill (Dec 2, 2010)

*Whats that?*

I hope its a wooden geared clock.I am  on my third one now and was hoping I could find someone to talk wooden clocks to. I love m,y pen turning but do enjoy the challenge of cutting wooden gears.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 2, 2010)

Nah, Jaybird, you gotta be wrong.  You just think it is a Shopsmith.  It is diffinately a clock.  No doubt. That is an escarpment wheel in your hand.  Yep, it's a clock.
Charles


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Dec 2, 2010)

I only read the title, and before I started reading the posts I was hoping you were getting ready to make a wooden "Flux Capacitor":laugh:


----------



## kludge77 (Dec 4, 2010)

jaybird said:


> Hi kludge77, I posted a pic of what it will be when finished on 7th thread, its a model of a Shopsmith about 6 1/2" wide & 20" long,..



Wow that looks like a ton of work!

Good luck!


----------

